

My first iOS game was approved - sosuke
http://www.sosuke.com/index.php/2010/10/15/three-or-more-monster-match-my-first-ios-app-store-game-was-approved/

======
benologist
Congrats. Launch day for games is always awesome... until the players roast
you.

~~~
sosuke
Yeah I'm very nervous about the players, I hope they love it as much as I
loved making it.

